# Info on Gems World Academy



## alison2010 (Jun 15, 2010)

we are moving to Dubai end of August. We have Two children 6 years and 8 Years but
We are finding it really hard to get into any schools. 
We have applied for about 8 schools as we were getting worried that they would not 
get in any before September.
We have now been accepted by DIA and Gems world Academy. 
At Gems we are impressed more with the facilities and class sizes.
But can anyone help us on any other information about these schools.
We are looking to live on the Palm.

Now if Repton School has places that would put a spanner in the works, and the drive
will be a long one from the Palm with very early starts.

This is my first time on here!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi Alison and welcome to the mad house!

Can either of you make it to Dubai before you arrive here for good? If so turning up on their doorstep and talking face to face with either the admissions bloke or, better still, the head/pricipal will make certain waiting lists disappear. This is especially the case if a) your employer pays them direct, or b) you bring the first terms fees with you...

Who says Dubai isn't magic?


----------



## alison2010 (Jun 15, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Hi Alison and welcome to the mad house!
> 
> Can either of you make it to Dubai before you arrive here for good? If so turning up on their doorstep and talking face to face with either the admissions bloke or, better still, the head/pricipal will make certain waiting lists disappear. This is especially the case if a) your employer pays them direct, or b) you bring the first terms fees with you...
> 
> Who says Dubai isn't magic?


Hi Andy 
We came to Dubai a couple of weeks ago with the children and applied face to face and the kids even sat tests there and then. My husband's company has debentures in schools but only 
International schools and a lot of these are taken.

If given the choice would I put the kids in DIA or GEMS world ??? as thats all we been offered so far.

Also Property we looked at were not inspiring in emirates hills arabian ranches
as they all are on top of each other with tiny gardens.
We like The palm because its got space. Can you suggest anywhere else?

I appreciate your speedy response


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jumeriah around Al Safa, big gardens and close to schools, Jum Primary and Jum College, loads of people I know have kids there...

Have a look on the sticky - read before asking, it's got links for the results of the school tests on there too.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Look at Umm Sequim (1,2 & 3) as well as Jumeirah 3. All have independent villas with some space. Poss also Al Barsha 2 or 3.

-


----------



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

There are places available at many British Curriculum schools, or do you particularly want IB? GWA is very expensive (about double what some other schools charge). Our kids went to a Gems school, and it was ok, they now go to a smaller British Curriculum school and seem very happy.

Loads of larger independant villa's around Safa, Umm Sequim & Jumeirah 1/2&3. You'll also get more space for your Dirham in Al Barsha.


----------

